# Bacopa caroliniana & Proserpinaca palustris



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I thought I'd grow these in my pond especially P. palustris. It doesn't do too well in my aquarium where the bottom leaves would drop off.


----------



## TheFishGuru (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks nice, You should post a pond picture.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have the same experience with P. Palustris. After they transformed emerged growth to feathery submerged growth, they stopped growing and dropped lower leaves. I failed multiple times with this plant which is difficult and needs strong light.

My first lemon Bacopa melted away which I blamed on bad stock. I’m trying it now the second time and hopefully it will work this time. From what I read, lemon Bacopa is an easy beginner plant, and can be used to make lemon tea.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The B. caroliniana smells more like menthol to me. I'm sure it has some medicinal value. They do great with CO2. I have to trim them every week or 2.
It's interesting to see emersed growth where they grow to a certain height while they grow infinitely in water.



TheFishGuru said:


> Looks nice, You should post a pond picture.


Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Which palustris? The stuff Tropica sells or the native one?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Which palustris? The stuff Tropica sells or the native one?


Proserpinaca palustris. I bought them as emersed stems, with no labels, so I guess it's the native ones.


----------

